# White Chocolate Poached Pear Trifle



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a small dinner party buffet tomorrow night and the menu is as follows:

Bleu cheese and bacon dip with sliced autumn fruit
Crab stuffed mushrooms
Asian chicken in lettuce wraps

Crab stuffed sole
Roast loin of pork with dried cherries (reduction)

Rice pilaf
Roasted carrots and parsnips with maple glaze
Haricort vert
Mesclun green salad

Home made anadama and carrot herb rolls with compound butters TBD

White Chocolate and Poached Pear Trifle (from the cover of this month's Bon Appetit)

My question is this- How would you present the trifle? While I agree that it would look striking in a trifle bowl on the dessert table, I also know that it would look like a dog's breakfast after the first 2 guests served themselves. The alternative is to make and serve it in individual cut glass punch cups which is how I'm leaning. 

What would you do? 

TIA


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

Although it would be uch more labor itensive, I would go for the individual servings if you have the labor to make it work.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

pgr,

That's what I've done. Put together the first layer this afternoon, will top it off with the mascapone once it sets up, then with whipped cream and shaved white chocolate onsite tomorrow. 

I think they're going to look fine in the cut glass cups. The woman who works for me had her mind set on the trifle bowl, but I know I'll be disappointed with how it looks after 5 minutes on the buffet. 

Thanks for your input!


----------

